# Crown molding with large angles



## bgormley

Hi all. I'm not very experienced at cutting crown molding but have done fine with the normal 45 degree cuts. But my cabinet top has a small area between 2 cabinets that has 3 120 degree angles between the cabinets. They're small pieces and I'm puzzled as to how to cut these angles using my miter saw since it only goes to 45 degrees.


----------



## cabinetman

Could you possibly post a picture or even just a sketch will do.


----------



## Nancy Laird

I don't know whether this will work or not, but I'm throwing it out as a suggestion. The complementary angle to 120 is 60 (the piece of crown is 180). Cut the first angle at 45, then reset the CMS and cut at 15 to get to the 60 degree angle - of course you'll have to cut it in the opposite direction as your 120 angle, but it should work--in theory, at least.

Nancy (96 days)


----------



## bgormley

*good idea, here is a photo*

This is the area with the odd angles. Anyone dealt crown molding in an area like this? 

(I hope I got it attached OK)


----------



## cabinetman

It's hard to tell from the picture. To get the exact angle, use two short pieces of wood with a 90 degree cut on each end, and place them on the flats on edge so they overlap each other. They can be thin like stir sticks or 1/4" ply. Use a marking knife or a very sharp pencil and make a line where one overlaps the other. Try to use pieces that are tall enough to get a line long enough that you can use to find the angle.That line represents one half of the angle for each piece.,


----------



## bgormley

*I'll try that. Thanks!*

No message


----------



## Leo G

You originally said 120 degrees. So 180-120=60 90-60=30 30/2=15

Try 15 degrees to start.


----------



## tcc

*cutting crown*

http://www.dewalt.com/us/articles/article.asp?Site=woodworking&ID=2

scroll to the bottom


----------



## pianoman

Is that an inside or an outside corner?


----------



## Phishead

15 degrees is definately the place to start. Your actual cut is going to be less than 45. Your miter saw WILL be able to make this cut. Be preparred to make a lot of cuts to get this just right.


----------



## pianoman

From the picture it looks as if it could be an inside or an outside miter. Either way... if the angles were perfect, and you want to miter the crown... try 11 and one quarter srtting on the chop-box. Rick


----------



## dpmcreations

*Angles angles angles...*

I have done a whole bunch of angles like that. The best bet is to Template the area like mentioned above... A great thing to use is paint stirring sticks or shims... Hmm yes I have done this.. LOL... Use construction adhesive on the ends and make sure you put lines where the ends come up... Or get fancy, they do have angle guages... I myself use the paint sticks, they are easy to use, light colored so lines show up and easy to cut with a utility knife... That way the template is exactly what the angle is... You can go from there.... Then it is a simple cutting job... Have fun and let us know...


----------



## daljaxon

I know this is a few years after, but I found this forum in search of cutting crown moulding that had odd inside angles.

After reading what I could find to try to figure out how to do this and getting confused with the answers that were not clear, I realized what I needed to do after trial and error.

You get an Angle Measuring tool, like listed here at this web site, 
http://www.sears.com/skill-tech-ins...p-00940760000P?prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1 ,
measure the angle.

Mine was 142 degrees on the first inside angle.
I subtract this from 180 degrees to get my angle I was working with, which I realized I had a 38 degrees angle I had to work with.
I divided this in half and got 19 degrees cutting angle for both pieces to make the 38 degree trim angle.
Holding the crown moulding upside down in my miter saw, I cut the pieces and was able to install nicely.

Each angle afterward, I repeated this formula to get the trim up.
My house walls were not square, so I had angles of 142, 138, 140, & 136 degrees to adjust around.
I would believe it would be wise to check all the inside and outside angles in the house to get good clean cuts.

I was not experienced in this and this was the first time I had attempted this, and was glad that I finally was able to quit beating my head against the wall and figured out how to do this.


----------



## fire65

I use a Starret 505 gauge for all my crown corners. It takes a lot of guess work and trial and error out. Just fold it into or around the corner and it tells you what angle to set the saw on.


----------

